# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Taraxacum officinale o diente de león.

## frfmfrfm

Hola compañeros, subo tres fotos que he realizado como siempre en mi territorio protegido, bromas a partes es ta vez son del conocido diente de león pero que nunca nos dejas de asombrarnos gracias a su belleza.









Un saludo y espero que os guste.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos días, estas fotos son de la primavera pasada en una de mis habituales bajadas del vehículo, instintivamente recogí un pellizco de pelusas y lo guarde en un papel.
He realizado unas fotos a través del microscopio.













Un saludo, Francisco. :Smile:

----------

